# Bigger PM box



## playallday (May 20, 2009)

.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 20, 2009)

I agree, I need to delete my pm's once a week >.< +1


----------



## Brian117 (May 20, 2009)

...Props to you playallday.....

But I also agree. One day I was at 50%, then the next I know it, I'm at 91%.


----------



## playallday (May 22, 2009)

.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2009)

3 things:
You can backup your PM box, click on archive messages and you can save it to HTML or MS excel formats.

Sent messages count towards the limit, I am guessing more than a few quotes happen (hopefully that HTML bug has gone now).

Do you really send that many PMs? Not to say anything but for me I notice a lot of good stuff happens in PMs and unless I drag it to the forums it gets lost in the ether which is a shame as a lot of good info is contained within.

On the other hand I am going to go "ner ner ner ner ner", it seems staff have rather large box.


----------



## triassic911 (May 24, 2009)

I agree. I don't like deleting most of my pm's.


----------



## Rayder (May 24, 2009)

I'm pretty much just the opposite of you guys.  I like to keep my PM folder emptied out as much as possible.  I don't get many PM's anyway.....I'm just not that type of member to do things through PM very often.


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> On the other hand I am going to go "ner ner ner ner ner", it seems staff have rather large box.


Sent Items (451)
Inbox (497)

1% full  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should really clean up, I don't see why people need to keep so many in, I only keep the "mod ones" at times.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 24, 2009)

Dongdrian said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad to know I contributed 3 messages towards that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, its annoying having to delete PM's just so that noobs can spam me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 25, 2009)

We have 163,974 registered members at the moment, increasing PM box for 200 would have to be done for everyone (and accounts that aren't used as well), and with current problems this site is having (servers and all) this would only make a lot of trouble, and possibly slow down the site..

It's not true that you need to have 300 PM's that are so important to you, and that you read all of it from time to time!


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2009)

Your folders are 1% full
You have 994 messages out of 99999 maximum storable messages


----------



## Translucentbill (May 25, 2009)

How about creating a donation privilege?
Depending on the amount you donate the larger your PM box becomes and you earn some type of donating rank?


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 25, 2009)

Why does staff need a bigger PM box then?


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Why does staff need a bigger PM box then?


Because we get a lot of PMs compared to normal users? ;p I personally get around 5-20 a day on various things including the cheat database, problems with the site, bugs and so on.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 26, 2009)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> How about creating a donation privilege?
> Depending on the amount you donate the larger your PM box becomes and you earn some type of donating rank?
> Costello stated several times that he doesn't need nor want donations for site, our sponsors cover that..
> 
> ...


Pretty much silly question, don't you think? Give it a though, and answer is obvious!


----------

